# 2050 vs 1745



## Texasbanger (Jan 1, 2013)

How does the 2050 compare to the 1745? Is the draw weight considerably heavier than the 1745 or just a little?

I just ordered some 2050 but having second thoughts, and may request they change it to 1745 before they ship out.

My shots are 7.5mm steel with an occasional layer of thin clay over it for visibility, later i will shoot taconite when i return stateside.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

If you shooting light ammo I suggest go for 1842.

more info about tubes

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/13848-dankung-tube-sizes-explained/

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/18610-1745-vs-1842-vs-tex-tubes-vs-tex-flatbands/


----------



## Texasbanger (Jan 1, 2013)

The problem is that i already ordered it, and the seller doesnt appear to have 1842, but has yellow 1745 which supposedly last longer than the black.

I use light ammo for now, but think i prefer larger sized ammo so i can see how it flies.

Never really liked the way double 1745 felt, so thought that maybe 2050 feels like double 1842.


----------



## DaveSteve (May 16, 2012)

I tried 2050 and I can tell you that in a looped configuration it has much more draw than looped 1745.

I did not shoot 1842 yet but it could be that single 2050 feels like double 1842.

The differnence in the cross section area of 2050 and 1745 doesn't seem much but for some reason the 2050 is much harder to pull.

Especially the looped configuration.

I could draw the single strand about 500%. With the double (looped) I reached only about 350%. ?

This is my experience with 2050.

If you can draw it I bet they will kick.


----------



## Texasbanger (Jan 1, 2013)

I can draw it....but, i dont want to strain...i bet double 2050 feels like black theratube, that wasnt any fun at all. 

thanks for your observation, im going to change the order to yellow 1745...i think the draw should be slightly less than black 1745 and a slight bit faster since there is no colorant to harden the rubber.


----------



## Texasbanger (Jan 1, 2013)

still taking opinions....seller is out of office until Feb 12, so i still have time to decide...


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

With ammo that light, I would suggest single (not looped) 2040.


----------



## Texasbanger (Jan 1, 2013)

Henry in Panama said:


> With ammo that light, I would suggest single (not looped) 2040.


Any suggestions for 10mm lead and taconite pellets?

thanks


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Texasbanger said:


> Henry in Panama said:
> 
> 
> > With ammo that light, I would suggest single (not looped) 2040.
> ...


Without knowing the average weight of the pellets, I can't say, but looped 2040 or 1842 would be fine with 10mm lead. If you're going hunting, looped 1745 with 12.7mm lead would be a good choice. To get the most out of these tubes, you really need to stretch them out, 550% or so.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

I shake like a dog passing peach pits drawing looped 20/50s and can't hit crap. As others have already said it is way too heavy, even single, for 7.5mm steel.


----------



## Texasbanger (Jan 1, 2013)

thanks guys, the 2050 is definately out.


----------



## Smashtoad (Sep 3, 2010)

August West said:


> I shake like a dog passing peach pits........


Been watching Duck Dynasty? Ha!

"I like me a nacho bar" - John Godwin


----------

